# Lubricating Eheim O rings and gaskets with ?



## Zak Rafik (12 Aug 2017)

Hi guys,
I'm in the midst of setting up a new tank. Yahoooooo!  

I have an Eheim 2080 (1200XL) and it has been sitting in my store room empty for the past 1 year plus and now I would like to use it for my new setup.

Planning to lubricate the locking lever mechanisms, gaskets and O rings. However, getting Eheim's water neutral maintenance spray in my country (Singapore) is tough. 
I did manage to find it on ebay (where else?) but the shipping will cost me more than the price of the spray.

I came across forum threads where using normal (unscented) vaseline is recommended but at the same time other members in the thread cautioned on the effect vaseline may have on the O rings.

It would be most useful if fellow members here can share their thoughts and experiences on this.

Will the O rings and gaskets deteriorate over a period of time when vaseline is used?
Are there are other types of lubricants that are rubber safe and fish safe?

Thank you very much and Cheers.


----------



## imak (12 Aug 2017)

It's said that petroleum based vaseline will deteriorate the rubber, so you should always use water based vaseline. It must be ok to use in the impeller as it as no rubber parts and is safe for fish. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI GRA-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MarkS (12 Aug 2017)

imak said:


> It's said that petroleum based vaseline will deteriorate the rubber, so you should always use water based vaseline. It must be ok to use in the impeller as it as no rubber parts and is safe for fish.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI GRA-L09 através de Tapatalk



Do you know what material the o-rings are?  Both *Viton (FKM FPM) Rubber* and *Nitrile Buna Rubber (NBR)* have good resistance to petroleum based products. *EPDM* on the other hand will be badly affected.

Didn't realise you could get water based vaseline?


----------



## MarkS (12 Aug 2017)

MarkS said:


> Do you know what material the o-rings are?  Both *Viton (FKM FPM) Rubber* and *Nitrile Buna Rubber (NBR)* have good resistance to petroleum based products. *EPDM* on the other hand will be badly affected.
> 
> Didn't realise you could get water based vaseline?



Actually.... it's probably irrelevant what material the o-rings are. Probably shouldn't be using petroleum based products on aquarium gear anyway.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Aug 2017)

Hi all, 
I just use <"silicone based grease">. It should be available everywhere from plumbers merchants etc. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## imak (12 Aug 2017)

MarkS said:


> Do you know what material the o-rings are?  Both *Viton (FKM FPM) Rubber* and *Nitrile Buna Rubber (NBR)* have good resistance to petroleum based products. *EPDM* on the other hand will be badly affected.
> 
> Didn't realise you could get water based vaseline?


Sorry, I meant silicone based. Will edit the post

Enviado do meu HUAWEI GRA-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (13 Aug 2017)

I don't believe the lifetime of the pumps mechanical parts of exceed the lifetime of an o-ring. What wears down an o-ring is, mechanical strain (friction), temperatur fluctuations and UV radiation from sun light. Or mistreatment during installation. If they are mounted tight as a non moving sealing they do not realy need any lubricant. Lubricants are generaly used for long time storage to prevent it from sticking together to other rubber parts. And that's why you find Talcum powder in and around a rubber inner tube of a tire, because it is stored inflated and folded.  Or is used for easier mounting and reduce the chance of damage..



> Most o-rings require some sort of lubrication for storage (to keep the parts from sticking together), for installation or
> for automatic feeding. Many lubrication options are available depending on the requirements of your application.
> 
> :Shorter-term lubrication of the o-ring can be accomplished by coating the exterior of the part with:
> ...



http://www.allsealsinc.com/pdfs/dichtomatik_oring_handbook.pdf

The best and saffest way of dry lubrication is rub the o ring with talcum powder before reinstalling (especialy for long term storage if not in use). Greasy lubrication only collects dirt particles.


----------



## ltsai (13 Aug 2017)

I use silicon based lubricant. Bought a small tube from a local dive shop

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Sabucchi (13 Aug 2017)

ltsai said:


> I use silicon based lubricant. Bought a small tube from a local dive shop
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Good tip about using scuba-grade silicone lubricant. So far living in Europe never had problems getting the Eheim spray but may give it a try, particularly on those pesky connector taps on the canisters that always seem to stick. Ciao

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zak Rafik (14 Aug 2017)

Hi guys,
I managed to find this in a local forum. Please read the quote below:

_"According to Eheim website, you can use the petroleum jelly

here cut and paste from the web site:
07. How do I service sealing rings?

Each time you clean the filter, lubricate the sealing rings lightly with our aquatic maintenance spray 4001000 or with ordinary petroleum jelly (Vaseline). This increases the lifespan of the rubber sealings considerably and ensures easy mounting.
http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/in...reich=produkte  "_





Sadly the web link given above is not working anymore. Has any members come across this on Eheim's website? 
I also wonder if the above advice was for old models of filters which might have O rings made of a different material.

p.s. thanks for all the info sharing. I appreciate it.


----------



## Zeus. (14 Aug 2017)

I normally use nothing just make sure parts are a bit wet on reassembly. Bit of spit does the job nicely too


----------



## Paul Sabucchi (14 Aug 2017)

Had a look on ebay, scuba o-ring lubricant is about £3 + very little in postage so will definitely give it a try!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (14 Aug 2017)

Pretty expensive stuff that Eheim silicone spray and it's a small 150ml can. In the pond shop they sell Griffon hr260 300ml. Which is a lot cheaper..  Now i find amazon pretty expensive as well i can buy Griffon for €6,-


----------



## Zak Rafik (15 Aug 2017)

Zeus. said:


> I normally use nothing just make sure parts are a bit wet on reassembly. *Bit of spit does the job nicely too*



Sir, in reply to your most mind boggling tip, see below.


----------



## Zak Rafik (15 Aug 2017)

I managed to get this tiny packet of Eheim lubricant (the packet is about the size of a Mcdonald's ketchup packet)........and it was not cheap.
This was the last one at the LFS which I frequent.


----------



## Zeus. (15 Aug 2017)

Zak Rafik said:


> Sir, in reply to your most mind boggling tip, see below.



But its lubricating properties are well well documented, reducing the friction two orders of magnitude lower than water alone. So aiding reassembly FOC with a biologically degradable lubricant which wont attract any detritus long term.


----------



## KipperSarnie (16 Aug 2017)

Just a thought:  Olive Oil?


----------



## Zak Rafik (27 Sep 2017)

Just a quick update. I managed to get silicone grease from scuba diving equipment retailer.
The grease lubricates and conditions rubber products such as O-rings.
Thanks for the tip ltsai


----------



## Keith GH (27 Sep 2017)

I used a silicone based lubricant its perfectly safe to use and easier than a spray.

I also used it on all my fishing gear reels and rods as a water replant.

*CONTACT US*
support@justconquer.com
https://www.justconquer.com/products/super-lube-ptfe-synthetic-grease-3-oz-tube

This is exactly the same product I use in Australia.

It does not remove grease like some water repellent products. 

Keith


----------



## Samjpikey (27 Sep 2017)

Hi. 
Silicone spray is perfect. 
I use it at work for all kinds of gaskets and also the gaskets on my filters. 
It also works well when slipping the filter hoses onto glass Lilly pipes and even co2 diffusers. 

Cheers  




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky tango (8 Oct 2017)

is the above safe tho?


----------



## Keith GH (9 Oct 2017)

ricky

I can only speak for what I recommended I used it for many years on three tanks its perfectly safe.

Keith


----------

